# Old O Guage lionel engine 671



## earlyworm1 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Old lionel engine from the early 1950's. It would just move at first but after grease and oil it ran like new. I don't know if the engine smokes as I don't have any pellets for it. I was told by the local hobby shop to put smoke oil in it. Can this work or is this bull? I would try it but what would happen if it wrong?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you can. I never tried it though.
But you can't use pellets in a smoke oil engine as it heats up different.

Why don't you just buy a bottle of pellets? Google smoke pellets. Link below.
Even old pellets that turned to powder work too, just scoop a little out and add.

I think the pellets last longer then the oil too. If you do use oil just add around 5 drops don't over do it. I don't think you will hurt anything trying.


http://www.internettrains.com/merch...=PROD&Product_Code=TRZ-PELLETS&Category_Code=


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is some basic info on your locomotive: http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=671


----------



## earlyworm1 (Nov 1, 2009)

*671 lionel with smoke element*

Thanks to Boston&Maine I place this as a engine with a smoke element in it. I had found out that the unit didn't work by using an ohm meter. I bought a new one on E-bay and didn't have any pellets. Big Ed said that oil would work. I had gotten some at the hobby shop earlier today but was not sure if it would hurt the unit. I did as Ed said and put 5 drops in it. It smokes up a storm. I want to thank you for all your help. I haven't seen this thing smoke since I went in the service in 1953. I am 76 yrs young. This train was pack away in 1951 and just gotten it out again.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have heard of adding a piece of fiberglass insulation to hold the oil can be used. I never knew it worked with a pellet unit. I haven't got into smoke.
DJtrains was big on it. Reseach his posts on more info.


----------

